# Swift Kontiki 660 side repeater indicator unit



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Can anyone advise me on how to remove the drivers side indicator repeater unit (It's the black "stalk" type)? It's been broke off and now held on by masking tape!  More importantly - where do I get a replacement unit from and how is it fitted to the side panel?

Many thanks in advance (I hope!)   

Regards

Chris


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

any answers for this one.

cabby


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank you Cabby for the "nudge" on this one. Looks like no-one has any idea or time to answer this one. Guess I'll have to migrate onto other forums and see if they have more knowledgeable and/or willing members!!   Once again many thanks.

Regards

Chris


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

This query is now resolved, even though no-one had any suggestions (despite the number of views!) - worked it out for myself in the end.

Regards

Chris


----------

